# My 2005 Mazda 3 install



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, this will be my first in depth install. All the other stereo install I have done were just basic, loud and annoying to everyone. 
I finally got the nerve up to tear my interior out so this is were I am starting. I have two rolls of Raamat and enough ensolite to cover all that. I am hoping to do most everything with the two rolls but I guess I will see how that goes. This car has always been subject to pretty gnarly road noise so hopefully this will take care of some of that. 
I also have all the cables/wires I am going to run back to the NINe.5 I have. Have not decided as this is my first attempt at SQ to go active or passive on the front stage, still not real sure how to go active anyway. Need to do more reading.
I have some Cadence components for the front, going to just delete the rear fill. Still undecided on a sub, I have some OLD JL audio 10"s that I will probaly run at first, see how that sounds.
I bought a 3SIXTY.1 and was going to run the factory headunit to keep the steering wheel controls and I like the way the factory unit looks but I have since purchased an Alpine CDA-9813 and may run it since it has some nice tuning features. 
Sorry for the long post, here are some pictures. This took me about 2.5hrs, not bad IMO but that was just removing everything. I still need to clean everything up good and get get started on the real work.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

keep us updated, i am very interested how much deadening you use. i have an hhr and 2 rolls of raamat as well. vehicles are of similar size and will stay tuned here.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

This will probaly be a slow process but I will try and keep pictures and progress posted.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I wish I had the balls to strip my interior... Good Luck!


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks, as long as I can figure out where all the parts go and actually fit back in somewhat properly I will be happy.


----------



## VietPho (May 27, 2008)

garvinzoom said:


> Thanks, as long as I can figure out where all the parts go and actually fit back in somewhat properly I will be happy.


Should be a fun puzzle piece


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

VERY interested to see your progress and thoughts. I just bought my fiance a Mazda 3s hatchback like yours so its great to see what I'll be up against when I do her car (after my Lancer of course...)

Very interested to see door space for drivers, and also what your thoughts are about aiming/placement.

Consider me subscribed 

Looking at the stripped picks, I now know why we hear the road noise...I think a good amount of that comes form the firewall and front wheel well area, so make sure you deaden those really well.

If you have any questions about running active/passive, or anything else you run into, feel free to shoot me some questions.


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

BlueAc said:


> I wish I had the balls to strip my interior... Good Luck!


x2

hope you labeled everything good. i work on aircraft and its amazing how many extra parts accumulate sometimes, no matter howhard you try to keep it organized.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> VERY interested to see your progress and thoughts. I just bought my fiance a Mazda 3s hatchback like yours so its great to see what I'll be up against when I do her car (after my Lancer of course...)
> 
> Very interested to see door space for drivers, and also what your thoughts are about aiming/placement.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will probaly shoot you some questions in the future. The front was the only area that I saw any real signs of sound control in this car oddly enough. It has a white foam piece running up the firewall with some mat over top of it, I will try and get pictures of this area tomorrow. Trying to figure out what to do with the access holes for my taillights as I know a lot of sound is coming through there but I do not want to block my bulbs, hmmmm.
Going to get some expanding foam for some of the areas I cant possibly get mat into as there is a lot of dead space in the back end and along the rocker panels.
Here is what I was able to before it got dark tonight, about two and a half hours doing this. Wiped everything down and swept all the debris up and starting laying the Raamat.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

ooohh.. raamat!  are you rolling/pressing it down sheet by sheet?


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> ooohh.. raamat!  are you rolling/pressing it down sheet by sheet?


Yeah, pressing it into the crevices real good as I go. Hope to get something done tonight...


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, very little progress but will post a picture anyway.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

You may need another roll by the looks of it eh?


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> You may need another roll by the looks of it eh?


If doing an entire car, i'd use about 3-4 rolls


----------



## SonnyD (May 31, 2008)

Look like fun...Is that your Falcon too?
Regards Sonny


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> You may need another roll by the looks of it eh?


Yeah, I dont think I am going to have enough for the doors to be done correctly so I will get as much done as possible and go from there. Maybe a half roll if I can get it.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

SonnyD said:


> Look like fun...Is that your Falcon too?
> Regards Sonny


Yes it is, 1962 Falcon four door. It is a mild custom and I want to keep it simple and take it to cruise ins and car shows. Went to a couple last year but have yet to take it anywhere this year as the brakes went out over the winter. Waiting on parts now....


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Got a little more done today, this first roll is going quickly and I still have alot more to go. Hopefully will not have to buy two more rolls as coke suggested. Not going to do the headliner this time around but if it bothers me in the future it should not be too hard to get down. And on to the pictures:


----------



## btnh47 (May 25, 2008)

BlueAc said:


> I wish I had the balls to strip my interior... Good Luck!


word.. :blush:

lol


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

btnh47 said:


> word.. :blush:
> 
> lol


Just jump in with both feet! Worse thing I have done so far but at least I know now is I have covered some holes I need....HOPEFULLY I can find them.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay, a little more progress today as it was rain free. 


































Here are the pictures I promised earlier of the factory sound proofing in the front footwell/firewall area. Pretty thick layer for all the noise that still comes through this area of the floor. Going to add to it and hope it gets better.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

interesting. Not a bad looking layer in the footwells. I thought it would be worse form the noise up there...
Looking good thus far


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> interesting. Not a bad looking layer in the footwells. I thought it would be worse form the noise up there...
> Looking good thus far


Thank you!


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Very nice! I too wish I had the cojones to rip everything out of my interior and do what you are doing.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

snaimpally said:


> Very nice! I too wish I had the cojones to rip everything out of my interior and do what you are doing.



People at work think I am crazy to rip apart my car like this and drive it as I work on it, LOL. I would not want to try and do this over a weekend as I think it would be very taxing to get it done in time and that is why I am taking my time. Dont really wont to rush it along, would be nice to have my armrest back though.


----------



## kpozr2 (Jun 4, 2008)

lookin good!


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

kpozr2 said:


> lookin good!


Thank you very much! 

Got a little more done today. Used the last of the first roll and did the exhaust tunnel between the front footwells and started second roll on passenger footwell. Need to order another roll and more ensolite soon to get the doors done properly when the time comes.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I understand you dont have most of your interior, but have you already noticed any differences with the layer of material? How about the handling...bet ya it feels different!!


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> I understand you dont have most of your interior, but have you already noticed any differences with the layer of material? How about the handling...bet ya it feels different!!


I can tell the sound level has went down some, I am running a pretty loud free flowing exhaust and it has quited down a bit and I still have not done the lift gate. I have not noticed much if any difference with handling but I am still on my winter tires so I keep the spirited driving restrained anyway.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Cool. Looks like fun. l your doing the right way by taking your time. I get impatient and most of the time end up re-doing my previous work.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Man, I would hate to do this in sections. I just started mine today and it took almost half the day just removing the interior. What a pain in the balls. I've also made some good progress for day one, getting some deadener in. Its a LOT more time consuming than I had thought. Im sure your experiencing the same, right? 
Are you planning on putting anything on top of the Raammat? (second layer, CC/OC foam, ensolite, etc)
FYI, using a roller makes a big difference, and saves your hands. I still have to press some sections down a bit, but trust me, roller FTW.

Look forward to seeing more work done. You gonna get at it again tomorrow (sun) ?


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Man, I would hate to do this in sections. I just started mine today and it took almost half the day just removing the interior. What a pain in the balls. I've also made some good progress for day one, getting some deadener in. Its a LOT more time consuming than I had thought. Im sure your experiencing the same, right?
> Are you planning on putting anything on top of the Raammat? (second layer, CC/OC foam, ensolite, etc)
> FYI, using a roller makes a big difference, and saves your hands. I still have to press some sections down a bit, but trust me, roller FTW.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more work done. You gonna get at it again tomorrow (sun) ?


OH god yes, very time consuming to get everything clean and the mat laying into the crevices right. I am putting ensolite on top of the mat and I doubt if I work on it today, all work and no play makes Jason a dull boy.....


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

garvinzoom said:


> OH god yes, very time consuming to get everything clean and the mat laying into the crevices right. I am putting ensolite on top of the mat and I doubt if I work on it today, all work and no play makes Jason a dull boy.....


Yeah, I hear that. I made alot of progress, but my back and hands are a bit sore tonight...


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Yeah, I hear that. I made alot of progress, but my back and hands are a bit sore tonight...



Well, I decided that since it was cooling a little bit as the sun was going down I would go out and get something done. I think I am ready to put ensolite on the floors and rear fenderwells, getting there... Hopefully the outcome will be worth the sore back and hands for both of us, I am sure it will!


----------



## WaniuszY (Jun 9, 2008)

Awsome install man.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

garvinzoom said:


> Hopefully the outcome will be worth the sore back and hands for both of us, I am sure it will!


Well to make you feel a little better about it, my ride home was quieter than it was before, and thats without the doors being done. The doors on my car let alot of roadnoise through, so they are definitely gonna get some serious attention.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

WaniuszY said:


> Awsome install man.


Thanks!


captainobvious said:


> Well to make you feel a little better about it, my ride home was quieter than it was before, and thats without the doors being done. The doors on my car let alot of roadnoise through, so they are definitely gonna get some serious attention.


Thats great, glad to hear it! (Or not hear it, LOL) I am wondering if I can get away with just doing the inner door and door card on the rear doors of my car as I am not running any rear fill.


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

I just did a door and what a pain. lol.
Great job.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

my89_928gt said:


> I just did a door and what a pain. lol.
> Great job.


Thank you!
I hope that my doors will not be that bad. From the pictures I have seen the inner door skin for the most part unbolts and leaves a pretty big hole to get to the outer skin.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Lookin' good. Deadening is tedious work, but it makes such a difference if done right. Look at the bright side, if everything stays put, you only have to do it once for the life of the car, so might as well do it right the first time. Only thing I think I would have done different is put the deadener under that footwell jute, and then lay the factory stuff back over it. Probably not too much difference, but you're basically deadening a carpet pad, not the actual metal. 
As for the doors, I always like to do the outer skin. It gives the door that solid sound when you close them or knock on the side.
Again, nice work.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Fran82 said:


> Lookin' good. Deadening is tedious work, but it makes such a difference if done right. Look at the bright side, if everything stays put, you only have to do it once for the life of the car, so might as well do it right the first time. Only thing I think I would have done different is put the deadener under that footwell jute, and then lay the factory stuff back over it. Probably not too much difference, but you're basically deadening a carpet pad, not the actual metal.
> As for the doors, I always like to do the outer skin. It gives the door that solid sound when you close them or knock on the side.
> Again, nice work.


I agree 100% on the footwell area and I was going to take that stuff out until I figured out the dash was bolted on top of it and it looks to run clear up to the cowling on the firewall. This is my daily driver and taking the dash out would have put it out of commision and walking 30 miles to work would not be fun!


----------



## szubek (May 9, 2008)

This is awesome install. Looking really great. I am in deadening process myself (soon to post some pics) and have very similar factory padding in footwell area. My question is if You did try to remove that plastic pins holding it? I did pull one really hard and it wouldn't let go. Don't want to rip anything.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

szubek said:


> This is awesome install. Looking really great. I am in deadening process myself (soon to post some pics) and have very similar factory padding in footwell area. My question is if You did try to remove that plastic pins holding it? I did pull one really hard and it wouldn't let go. Don't want to rip anything.


No, I did not. Looks like you would need to pull the center out to remove it.


----------



## jmontes (Feb 3, 2008)

great install.


----------



## JoeSmith502 (Apr 26, 2008)

I like it..


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

jmontes said:


> great install.





JoeSmith502 said:


> I like it..



Thanks guys!


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, instead of wishing I had later on I went ahead and took down the headliner to do the roof. Did not start on the mat but will by the weekend if not sooner. No sound proofing in the roof area at all, glad I took the time to get after it now.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

awwww snap. You're doing the headliner, eh? Nice. There shouldnt be a whole lot of noise from that area, and for vibration damping, you will probably not need to fully cover each of the large sections. I would probably be happy with a nice 3' x 1' section on each panel.

Good stuff man.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> awwww snap. You're doing the headliner, eh? Nice. There shouldnt be a whole lot of noise from that area, and for vibration damping, you will probably not need to fully cover each of the large sections. I would probably be happy with a nice 3' x 1' section on each panel.
> 
> Good stuff man.


Hmmm, that would be simple enough. Do you think it would need the second layer of ensolite or would that be a waste of time? I would rather not have to spray the adhesive onto the roof because of overspray.


----------



## Kidam! (Jun 5, 2008)

you crazy lol 


nice stuff and balls !


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

How many plastic trim clips were harmed in this process? That's all that's keeping me from trying it on my '93 Altima...I have some nasty low rpm resonance going on up there....


Jeremy


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

great install so far.... like the thoroughness. 
If I wasn't so concerned about adding weight I woulda deadened the hell outta my 3 as well.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Kidam! said:


> you crazy lol
> 
> 
> nice stuff and balls !


Thanks, I think. 


niceguy said:


> How many plastic trim clips were harmed in this process? That's all that's keeping me from trying it on my '93 Altima...I have some nasty low rpm resonance going on up there....
> 
> 
> Jeremy


I think that I have only broken one clip so far....Hopefully that is it!


jonnyanalog said:


> great install so far.... like the thoroughness.
> If I wasn't so concerned about adding weight I woulda deadened the hell outta my 3 as well.


Yeah, it is gonna add a good bit of weight but hopefully it will not be too awful bad. Have some more mods on hand for the engine to free up the intake and exhaust so hopefully that will offset the weight when it comes to fuel mileage. I just hope the handling does not get to affected since most of the weight will be low in the car.


Went ahead after work and put the mat on the roof skin. Did not go crazy up here as I dont think I need to and dont want to raise the center of gravity very much. Amazing amount of difference in the sound of the panels when tapped, sounds very solid now.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

garvinzoom said:


>


What's that black box on the roof?


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Fran82 said:


> What's that black box on the roof?


99% sure it is the module/receiver for the remote locks.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

i think you would rather have all teh deadened weight at the bottom. if it were up high it would shift your roll center up and the car would not handle as well. 
what intake and exhaust are you getting? 
I think it may have been asked before but what car is in yer background? looks like a 4 door falcon....


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

btw-
I'm originally from Cleveland!!! Nice to see OH representin'!!!


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

garvinzoom said:


>


Looks like it's coming along great! I'm gonna have the same kinda deadening fun in my truck hopefully in the next few months. Is that a BCT-15 I see there?

-Jay, KI6LWI


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> i think you would rather have all teh deadened weight at the bottom. if it were up high it would shift your roll center up and the car would not handle as well.
> what intake and exhaust are you getting?
> I think it may have been asked before but what car is in yer background? looks like a 4 door falcon....


I already have installed a Trubendz 2.5" cat back, has a magnaflow muffler that goes in the factory location. I have a short ram EBAY intake to install and a OBX header.
Also the is car 1962 Ford Falcon, 170 six cylinder and Ford-O-Matic two speed. Need to get brakes and steering repaired on it soon, going to waste the summer and never get to cruise or take her to any shows at this pace. 



PSYKO_Inc said:


> Looks like it's coming along great! I'm gonna have the same kinda deadening fun in my truck hopefully in the next few months. Is that a BCT-15 I see there?
> 
> -Jay, KI6LWI


Good luck on your install and post up your progress if you can. Yes, that is a BCT-15. Great scanner, I am a railfan and listen to the dispatchers/engineers when I am out chasing. Will listen to police action around/on majour holidays and when I am looking for something to do.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, I got the headliner cleaned and put back in today. Sorry the progress is slow in this but I was out of town working and I also have my 62 Falcon as a work in progress also. 
For those with the 3 the a-pillar has some trick retainer clips at the top of the cover. I had a fit getting it back together but found with some research that if you partially push the post in and turn it you can remove the center and place it in the slot on the cover and then put it back together. Without turning them you can not get the post out and I could not get it to slide back together at all, fingers just are not small enough to get in there.
Also stuck in the headunit for know, will post some pictures later.

Jason


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Great progress. Sorry I didnt get back to you about installing the ensolite as I was away for a week. Looks like you soldiered on and got it done  

I also have some updates to get in as well and hopefully Ill get to it today after work. Im driving the fiances "3" as my old battery crapped out on me...Ill be installing a new Kinetik battery at the end of the week (hopefully)

What head unit are you using btw?
EDIT: Nevermind, saw the Alpine 9813


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Great progress. Sorry I didnt get back to you about installing the ensolite as I was away for a week. Looks like you soldiered on and got it done
> 
> I also have some updates to get in as well and hopefully Ill get to it today after work. Im driving the fiances "3" as my old battery crapped out on me...Ill be installing a new Kinetik battery at the end of the week (hopefully)
> 
> ...



Well, what seems to happen alot around here is the plans changed and I am running a DEH-P960MP Pioneer. I still have the Alpine but may sell it...
I decided not to use the ensolite up top as I dont feel it was needed anyway.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay, me and the wife layed down a little bit of the ensolite tonight. Nice stuff and not to hard to work with in bigger sections. Also snapped some pictures of the DEH-P960MP headunit I installed. Got a PAC module to install and I will still have the steering wheel controls.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay, back from the dead for the moment on this. Been busy with car shows and maintence on my 62 Falcon. Had some time so I put down some more ensolite. Really need to get this together as I am SICK of driving with no interior to speak of.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

garvinzoom said:


>


Its unfortunate that the dash kit doen't match the HVAC head better, its too shiny and the wrong texture. That's why with my 3 i'm going a different route with the source unit. Overall, great install.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> Its unfortunate that the dash kit doen't match the HVAC head better, its too shiny and the wrong texture. That's why with my 3 i'm going a different route with the source unit. Overall, great install.


Yes, and it does not fit worth a **** either. I would love to go back to my stock head unit but hate losing the functions of the Pioneer. Stock looks 100% better IMO though.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, finished the install of the ensolite and just need to run the wires and I can throw my interior back in. As you can see my photobucket account is over bandwidth so I will post the pictures later on.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Pictures are down


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Ahhh, I was wondering what happened to you. Glad to hear you're still pushing on. Lets get some pics posted up!


----------



## transaman98 (Feb 7, 2007)

if you like the looks of the stock deck throw a factory processor on it(3Sixty.2,Cleansweep...etc.) Have you checked into sanding the dash kit smooth and then giving it a coat of sem to match the factory? Just my $.02


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man, how have I been missing this build. One of my favorite installs I've done was in a Mazda 3 with the following products:

Pioneer P9 Combo
Dynaudio 3-way
RE XXX15
DLS A3, A4, and A6
IXOS speaker and RCA's cables
About 300 sq.ft of Fatmatt.

Sounded very nice.

If you like to see some pictures I will post them.

Can't wait to see the finished product. Looking great so far.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Here-I-Come said:


> Man, how have I been missing this build. One of my favorite installs I've done was in a Mazda 3 with the following products:
> 
> Pioneer P9 Combo
> Dynaudio 3-way
> ...


i'd like to see pics!!!


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> i'd like to see pics!!!


I 2nd that


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

OK guys here you go.

This one is of the status display. It lights up the amber/orange like the dash lights, is the fuse blows on one of the components in the back the light goes out.










Pictures of the kicks



















Pictures of the hatches





































Sorry for the poor quality


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice install Here-I-Come! Much more indepth than what I have planned.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay, some more pictures and some progress today.Drilled out the firewall and installed my bulk head fitting and got the power wire ran somewhat and tech flexed. Also ran the rca cables back, I had tech flexed those a while back.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I like the Tech flex. It adds a nice finishing touch. Also, didn't notice any mention earlier but, is that a scanner on top of the dash? which one?


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> I like the Tech flex. It adds a nice finishing touch. Also, didn't notice any mention earlier but, is that a scanner on top of the dash? which one?


Yes, it is a Uniden bct-15. Very nice unit with so many damn features I still have not figured out....


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay, it looks almost like a nice car on the inside again. Used a carpet cleaner machine on everything cloth and put armor-all on everything else as it went together. Had covered a few holes but did not have any real trouble finding them once I lined up the panel and marked the spots. Everthing fit much better than I thought it would after adding two to three layers of material. Still have a long road ahead of me at the pace I am working but so far I am pleased with what I have done.


----------



## Bradbmx1 (Aug 24, 2008)

You're doing awesome!

I'm about to do some sound deadening. I have a question for you though, how hard/scary was it getting the headliner out. I have an 00 Max I'm wanting to do.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Bradbmx1 said:


> You're doing awesome!
> 
> I'm about to do some sound deadening. I have a question for you though, how hard/scary was it getting the headliner out. I have an 00 Max I'm wanting to do.


It was not that hard getting the headliner out but being a hatchback makes it easy to remove from the car. A sedan would not be as easy IMO.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

couple things I noticed in previous pages:

Your dash kit is easily "fixed". A smooth glossy dash is really easy to duplicate. it's TEXTURE that is tough!

-Optional step: dig out the non-pioneer trim ring the kit came with and E6000 it in place, or use your favorite hardcore epoxy. No cracking glue. Cracks are Unacceptable.
-otherwise, start with $3 a can sandable primer from home depot. For this purpose, it works very well. many many many thin coats. You'll end up using 1/2 to 3/4 a can on the kit.
-Hit it with 120 wetsand after a dozen coats or so. wait 24 hours before sanding. repeat a couple times. If you can spray evenly, feel free to coat the whole thing to flatness before hitting it with the 120.
-repeat till it's perfect
-once perfect, take out the scratches with whatever grit is needed. I'm usually good after 400-800. Sometimes 240 or 300 wet.
-play with paint to find the right one. My civic worked best with chalkboard paint from home depot. I bet yours will work really well with an inexpensive satin black. But it's OK to try repeated paints one right over the other.

now your kit is "fixed". If you followed the optional step (which might have required remounting the CD player to get it to sit at the right depth), you will no longer have a goofy trim ring on the kit either. Straight from dash to CD player.

---------------------------------------

I want to know though. In your car. how much space is between the OEM trunk side panels and the frame of the car? If the gear were magically suspended in place, no worries about mounting, what kind of space is between the OEM trim and frame? PDX amp sized? capacitor sized? pack of smokes sized? perfectly form fitting, even wiring barely fits back there? where are you at with the 3 hatch?


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Whiterabbit said:


> couple things I noticed in previous pages:
> 
> Your dash kit is easily "fixed". A smooth glossy dash is really easy to duplicate. it's TEXTURE that is tough!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice on the dash kit, I will have to look into that. As for the room behind the panels they are pretty much form fit to the sides of the car. Tha panels over the wheel wells actually lay against the ensolite now. Maybe some room for a component the size of a door speaker crossover.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

garvinzoom said:


> Yes, it is a Uniden bct-15. Very nice unit with so many damn features I still have not figured out....


Yeah, it can get confusing. I used a Realistic (radio shack) scaner and then the sheriff's dept. switched to a digitally encrypted trunked system, after that I said forget it, highway patrol gets boring after a while. Keep the current pace and know things are done right the first time around. Looking good.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay, back from the dead once again on this project. 50hr work weeks and just being lazy are making this take a VERY long time. Anyway, got the power/ground situation at the batteries pretty much done other than running a 6g wire down to the alternator and then I will add to the grounds on the engine to chassis. Got some speaker wire coming to run to the doors as the stuff I bought from Knukoncept will not be user friendly to the molex connectors on the front doors, also ordered more techflex.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, I also need to go ahead and techflex that power wire also, forgot to put it on and was running out of daylight.


----------

